# Prewar Schwinn Superior Tourists



## sld6914 (Dec 8, 2015)

Getting there, Coming together one piece at a time, this one really  needed it. if it was a nice original I would of left it alone Giving my personal touches and I plan to ride the tires off of it!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 8, 2015)

Super pinstripe job and great paint. Can't wait until we see pics of the final product!


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 8, 2015)

I love it,looks great. I really dig the stripes,those hubs are sweet too.


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 8, 2015)

Sweet tite bike paint pin stripe amazing. I need a bike pinstriped, to shakey for me to old.


----------



## sld6914 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks it will be a fun bike when finished


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 26, 2016)

Did you finish this? I am working on an old Superior. Can you share serial #?


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 27, 2016)

Please post pics of the finished bike. I could look at pictures of this bike all day.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Those are shaping up nicely!!!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 2, 2020)

What ever happened to this project?  Special bike that was getting close!


----------



## CycleOc (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi thanks for inquiring it’s been done for the most part just needing a couple of cable clamps to put on.unfortunately it was ridding once and put in the corner of the garage where it sits  collecting dust. My focus changed on other projects and I had planned on building a girls version which I still have most parts but don’t think I’ll get around anytime soon but still have fun being around bikes.


----------

